# Need help selecting spinning rod



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I just bought a new Quantum pti20 energy spinning reel and now I have to shop for a rod for it. Heres what I like, I love to fish Senko's and other finnesse baits but I don't want to spend more than 150 on something. What does everyone recommend?


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Gander Mountain recently had All-Star rods on sale. I've got two of their flippin rods that i like better than my G-Loomis rods. The A-Star rods were $50. If you are looking to spend $150 you may want to check out a St-Croix. For using plastic finesse worms, i like a medium action rod. I think a limber tip helps for accuracy, and make skipping baits easier as well. I've broken 6 rods myself this year, so i'm looking for a couple new ones myself.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

based on your height you might want to consider a 7 ft rod. you can cast light lures much farther especially in windy conditions. And a longer rod makes for good solid hooksets.


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

i have the same reel paired with a st croix 6' medium premier. i also have a 7' medium heavy i use for throwing twitch baits. i just got back from a long weekend at chataqua throwing senkos under docks. i can not even put into words how mutch i love that combo.... the drag on that reel is absolute perfection. i use 6lb berkley transition. also works great for jiggin eyes.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Has anyone tried the quantum pti rod series? just curious


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I Just Stopped In At Dicks, In Easton. They Had Lower End St.croix Rods For $59.


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

my advice is to spend the extra $30 and get the premier series alot more benifits. had a buddy buy the same rod as mine but in a triumph... junk it scares me that they are starting to make stuff overseas........

1 better warenty
2 more sensitive
3 MADE IN AMERICA
the list goes on


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

go with american made, 7 ft 

falcon cara
g-loomis gl2


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i own three shimano crucial rods. if i could revamp my entire arsenal, these rods would be it. they really feel that good. and a lifetime "over-the-counter" warranty dosen't hurt either.


----------



## Robzini (Jun 9, 2006)

I recently spent a week working in Park Falls WI, and went to the St Croix factory store. The shop keeper was explaining to me that the Triumph rod are basically the same as the Premier rods. They use the same blanks, but they are built in St Croix's China facility. That being said, I have both a Triumph and Premier casting rods with the same specs. And, though I cant tell a visual difference the Premier seems nicer (maybe I'm in denial). 

By the way, if you ever are in Park Falls, stop in to their factory. You can get rods that have been had the tips replaced for between 20 and 30 bucks depending on the model, and you can tour the factory.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you have alot of good advice to sift through on this one. If I was in the market for another spinning rod, and didn't want to spend alot of money, I would consider the Guide Series Titanium rods. Gander Mntn in Reynoldsburg has a selection of them. They can be used for finesse or cranking, just depends on what your main style is. If you find yourself at a crossroads with several different brands of rods, I would take that reel with you to the store and ask if you can put it on each rod and see how it feels to you before you buy the rod! If one feels more balanced out than the others, or more comfortable, bingo! Ergo the rod chooses the angler! hope this helps. :B


----------

